# Smoked silverside



## Ronwales (18/10/20)

Smoking a 2.5kg silverside today thsts been soaked in cola for 24hrs. Cant wait to see the results


----------



## Bob65 (18/10/20)

How did it go?

Pastrami?


----------



## Ronwales (18/10/20)

Bob65 said:


> How did it go?
> 
> Pastrami?


No i love pastrami but wife doesnt. Its been wrapped and just waiting for it to be up to temp. Ill send more pics once it's done


----------



## Ronwales (18/10/20)

Ronwales said:


> No i love pastrami but wife doesnt. Its been wrapped and just waiting for it to be up to temp. Ill send more pics once it's done


5degrees left can't wait


----------



## Ronwales (19/10/20)

Ronwales said:


> 5degrees left can't wait


Ended up pretty damn good , probably would try this again.


----------



## Mr B (19/10/20)

Looks great. Just bang it into Coke for 24 hours, bit of pepper/coriander etc?

What temp and how long did you smoke it for?


----------



## Ronwales (19/10/20)

I


Mr B said:


> Looks great. Just bang it into Coke for 24 hours, bit of pepper/coriander etc?
> 
> What temp and how long did you smoke it for?


I can't take all the credit as i stole the recipe from this video.


----------



## Mr B (21/10/20)

Nothing wrong with that, and in fact i expect to do the same soon 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ronwales (21/10/20)

Mr B said:


> Nothing wrong with that, and in fact i expect to do the same soon
> 
> Thanks for sharing


In a fresh bread with mayo and pickles was beautiful. Who would of thought coke could work as a brine.


----------



## Ronwales (22/10/20)

Does anyone know any cheap cuts thst end up good on the smoker? I love brisket but the it leaves my bank card severely damaged..


----------



## kadmium (22/10/20)

Ronwales said:


> Does anyone know any cheap cuts thst end up good on the smoker? I love brisket but the it leaves my bank card severely damaged..


Yeah mate. Its gonna sound weird but by fat my favourite cuts are beef cheeks. So. Good.

You can smoke em and then just treat them like mini brisket, or you can braise them in liquid (stout works well) and pull em for sandwiches or burgers. 

I like smothering them in canned Adobo Chili's and using them in tacos.


----------



## Ronwales (22/10/20)

kadmium said:


> Yeah mate. Its gonna sound weird but by fat my favourite cuts are beef cheeks. So. Good.
> 
> You can smoke em and then just treat them like mini brisket, or you can braise them in liquid (stout works well) and pull em for sandwiches or burgers.
> 
> I like smothering them in canned Adobo Chili's and using them in tacos.


That sounds hell tasty, ive never heard of that canned abodo sauce


----------



## kadmium (22/10/20)

Yeah man. It's simple but delicious. Literally coles or woollies, in the Mexican aisle. Looks like this






Literally just put some salt on, then shmear that bad boy all over. Delicious! And easy and cheap which I'm all about.


----------



## Bob65 (22/10/20)

Pork shoulder is another good cut, long cook though if you want pulled pork.

Pork belly burnt ends are another favourite of mine.


----------



## Ronwales (23/10/20)

Bob65 said:


> Pork shoulder is another good cut, long cook though if you want pulled pork.
> 
> Pork belly burnt ends are another favourite of mine.


Ill have to give that a go. Have you tried oysterblade in the smoker? Makes a beautiful pulled beef


----------



## Bob65 (23/10/20)

Ronwales said:


> Ill have to give that a go. Have you tried oysterblade in the smoker? Makes a beautiful pulled beef




Haven't tried it. Yet.

I do have a nice bolar blade in the freezer that is going to happen sooner or later


----------

